# What type of cichlid and its gender???



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

I saved this cichlid and some other fish (tetras) from a family friend who no longer could care properly for them. I'm not very familiar with cichlids. I want to know the type and its gender, plus any additional information that may help me. It's approximately 2 inches long including the tail fin, any estimate to it's age?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

pics don't show up, sorry


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

oh...yea pics would be helpful, i'll try to repost


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

Because of problems I placed the pics in an album on my profile! Please check them out!


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

here is the cichlid


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...ot seems to be a female..and one of the geophagus or gymnogeophagus species.
i know it isn't balzani but could be one of about 10 others..


----------

